# Worst selfie ever - "Caught in the Act" (NSFW?)



## Alexandtheng (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey guys! I've been doing a lot of serious-mood type editing for my last week of army(conscript) and wanted to monkey around. The idea was how I imagined I'd look if I got caught jerkin off. anyway, my girlfriend was quite horrified with the photo and advises against posting it up on my fb (i've got folks, ex-teachers, ex-colleges etc on there). I'm 22, starting school soon and not working yet, so it's not as if i'm the ceo of some big company or anything (sadly).

This image was created for my portfolio. I'm trying to get work as a family portrait photographer, but hoped to add a few laughs into my work as compared to the usual serious type portraits. U guys think it's too much?

anyway, here it is. and I'm hoping for your opinion - is it too much to go on fb? c&c on the photograph itself is also more than welcome!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 31, 2013)

DUDE---you just created an INSTANT MEME....


----------



## shefjr (Aug 31, 2013)

Alexandtheng said:


> <snip> my girlfriend was quite horrified with the photo <snip>
> QUOTE]
> As am I!
> 
> ...


----------



## manicmike (Aug 31, 2013)

.


----------



## Alexandtheng (Aug 31, 2013)

Haha if you look reeeeaall close you'd see its a picture of myself


----------



## Heitz (Aug 31, 2013)

why are you holding a sock


----------



## Alexandtheng (Aug 31, 2013)

I believe its known as a happy sock


----------



## Newtricks (Aug 31, 2013)

I just spit scotch all over my desk, funniest photo I've seen in a while and yes, it might be a bit much for facebook, then again... Thanks for the laugh.

Be well,

Anthony


----------



## Heitz (Aug 31, 2013)

See, the best part is that its clear there is flash.  Which means the shot was set up.  Which is awesome, because he probably went though several iterations of holding his....sOCK...making sure his sOCK had proper lighting, making sure his sOCK was standing upright....making sure his sOCK was in hard...light.  you know, the basics.


----------



## Granddad (Aug 31, 2013)

Funny, yes. Too much for FB and a family oriented portfolio? DEFINITELY. 

You're 22 now, in 10 years time you could be Singapore's leading family photographer and then a newspaper gets hold of this photo... In 20 years time you could be running for president of Singapore ...

This is just my humble, personal opinion as a guy who has been around for a few years and would hate for some party Polaroids from the 70s to surface.  :blushing:

.... Alternatively reshoot and put a cucumber in the sock.


----------



## Alexandtheng (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the sound advice

Haha gosh I put a hankie in there not my actual man bits!


----------



## Heitz (Aug 31, 2013)

Granddad said:


> Funny, yes. Too much for FB and a family oriented portfolio? DEFINITELY.
> 
> You're 22 now, in 10 years time you could be Singapore's leading family photographer and then a newspaper gets hold of this photo... In 20 years time you could be running for president of Singapore ...
> 
> ...



amen to that.  more cucumber


----------



## pisto1981 (Aug 31, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## Newtricks (Aug 31, 2013)

Granddad said:


> Funny, yes. Too much for FB and a family oriented portfolio? DEFINITELY.
> 
> You're 22 now, in 10 years time you could be Singapore's leading family photographer and then a newspaper gets hold of this photo... In 20 years time you could be running for president of Singapore ...
> 
> ...



Granddad, Thank you for your input... as a young photographer, I rarely think beyond what seems funny now... all joking aside, I respectfully accept your advice and wish I had more input from my seniors.


----------



## Murray Bloom (Aug 31, 2013)

Not really a portfolio shot, in my opinion, because of the shadows; hankie or not.


----------



## snerd (Aug 31, 2013)

You'll go blind.............


----------



## Murray Bloom (Aug 31, 2013)

"You'll go blind............." 

Classic response to that is "Can I at least do it until I need glasses?"


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 31, 2013)

There are only 5 million people on the over crowded island, of which I know quite a few. I am sure this is going to get you famous real quick in ways you least expect. So no, don't use it.


----------



## Granddad (Aug 31, 2013)

Newtricks said:


> Granddad said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, yes. Too much for FB and a family oriented portfolio? DEFINITELY.
> ...



Learning from your own mistakes is good; learning from other people's mistakes is MUCH better.


----------



## jenko (Aug 31, 2013)

Alexandtheng said:


> Hey guys! I've been doing a lot of serious-mood type editing for my last week of army(conscript) and wanted to monkey around. The idea was how I imagined I'd look if I got caught jerkin off. anyway, my girlfriend was quite horrified with the photo and advises against posting it up on my fb (i've got folks, ex-teachers, ex-colleges etc on there). I'm 22, starting school soon and not working yet, so it's not as if i'm the ceo of some big company or anything (sadly).
> 
> This image was created for my portfolio. I'm trying to get work as a family portrait photographer, but hoped to add a few laughs into my work as compared to the usual serious type portraits. U guys think it's too much?
> 
> anyway, here it is. and I'm hoping for your opinion - is it too much to go on fb? c&c on the photograph itself is also more than welcome!



The photograph is horrifying! 

(and hilarious)

However, do NOT put it in your portfolio. Families  ... uhhhm ... nooooooooooo. I would not even put it on FB.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 31, 2013)

That is awesome


----------



## kathyt (Aug 31, 2013)

Extremely tacky.


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2013)

Well, I didn't see that coming.

Haha what a fun shot.


----------



## B52 (Aug 31, 2013)

Drop the lighting - create a darker theme with you silhouetted by lighting from the iMac display,  with ruffled bedding,  and a t-shirt that doesn't look freshly pressed. Then, when you stage the startled look, don't expose your body by opening up and moving away from the camera - you should move towards it with a covering-up motion, which is the natural spontaneous reaction. That would work better for your portfolio and FB... reshoot!!!  

P.S Lose the sock idea -  put your hands in some suggestive position...you want the audience to figure-out what's happening without having the graphic detail.


----------



## limr (Aug 31, 2013)

B52 said:


> Drop the lighting - create a darker theme with you silhouetted by lighting from the iMac display,  with ruffled bedding,  and a t-shirt that doesn't look freshly pressed. Then, when you stage the startled look, don't expose your body by opening up and moving away from the camera - you should move towards it with a covering-up motion, which is the natural spontaneous reaction. That would work better for your portfolio and FB... reshoot!!!
> 
> P.S Lose the sock idea -  put your hands in some suggestive position...you want the audience to figure-out what's happening without having the graphic detail.



Those are great ideas to make the picture look more realistic, but for me anyway, what works about the OP's shot is that it is so obviously staged. If it looked too real, I think it would come off (no pun intended) as too creepy. Which would totally work in a different context, but...but...well, it seems I have difficulty figuring out what sort of context any of these shots would work in 

Seriously, Grandad has it right. It's a fun picture, but think about how it will add/detract to your image and reputation a bit further into the future than a couple of weeks or months. I suppose this is the context that I might have been trying to think of in that last paragraph. Let's say you are running for public office sometime in the future and this picture crops up. Honestly, it might be a bit of a blushing moment, but it's also easily explained: "Well, it was a fun, artsy project from my youth." It's not like it's a picture of you doing naughty things to a farm animal or anything. It's just up to you to decide on...a) the likeliness of embarrassment, and b) on your willingness to deal with it.

I'm just so glad that I'm old enough to have made my worst mistakes before the Internet.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 31, 2013)

I think the same thing without the sock and just your hand "covering" the area would have sufficed.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 31, 2013)

Braineack said:


> I think the same thing without the sock and just your hand "covering" the area would have sufficed.



Oh hey, yeah.  Something about this was bothering me, and maybe that's it... as it is, it's a little over the top, but simply your hand in-between your legs would have probably been enough and left the rest up to the viewer's imagination.


----------



## Geaux (Aug 31, 2013)

Alexandtheng said:


> Hey guys! I've been doing a lot of serious-mood type editing for my last week of army(conscript) and wanted to monkey around. *The idea was how I imagined I'd look if I got caught jerkin off.* anyway, my girlfriend was quite horrified with the photo and advises against posting it up on my fb (i've got folks, ex-teachers, ex-colleges etc on there). I'm 22, starting school soon and not working yet, so it's not as if i'm the ceo of some big company or anything (sadly).
> 
> *This image was created for my portfolio. I'm trying to get work as a family portrait photographer*, but hoped to add a few laughs into my work as compared to the usual serious type portraits. U guys think it's too much?
> 
> anyway, here it is. and I'm hoping for your opinion - is it too much to go on fb? c&c on the photograph itself is also more than welcome!



Read just the bolded parts and that should answer your question if its too much lol, but to say its...



kathythorson said:


> Extremely tacky.



That's a tad much.  It's a funny picture and funny pictures rule the internet.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 31, 2013)

Being obviously staged and the facial expression makes it funny and campy, but - it's a good thing your girlfriend has some common sense, this is the type photo that would probably make you sorry later on that you ever put it out there...


----------



## chuckeb (Aug 31, 2013)

Since I only went 1/2 blind... Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't even believe my eyes. lol Family portrait photographer and this shot do not mesh. Do not use this image in your portfolio.


----------



## fokker (Sep 2, 2013)

Change the image on the computer screen to a photo of your girlfriend, she'll change her tune then I bet! 

Jerking off to a picture of yourself is weird, though.


----------



## thebasedsloth (Sep 2, 2013)

I would definitely NOT include this in your portfolio if you're trying to be a FAMILY photographer! Hahahaha.
Very interesting concept though. Very bold.


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Sep 2, 2013)

i don't see a pic! waaaaaa waaaaaaaa


----------



## BlueCobalt (Sep 2, 2013)

ya i think its hilarious!!  im agreed when saying you prob dont want to put it in a family portfolio.  but if you were doing some other portfolio it might work in there


----------



## Alexandtheng (Sep 2, 2013)

haha i have decided to take the advice of those on here and scrapped the image will keep on shooting i guess


----------



## texkam (Sep 3, 2013)

> I'm trying to get work as a family portrait photographer





> U guys think it's too much?


If you really have to ask this, you are doomed.


----------

